# Pax said he would tip me in the app. he forgot?



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

People On this forum said that if you help with loading luggage at the airport and bring good service, you will sometimes get rewarded with a tip

So Yesterday, I helped out a pax (who also was a uber driver himself). We had a good ride and convo exchanging stories about rides and the struggles us drivers have. and I helped him with his luggage. As we parted ways he said he would “tip me in the app.”

Since good people don’t lie, and people on this forum say Pax are good people who just need help with their luggage, did my pax forget to tip? Surely he didn’t lie to boost his ego right?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The real question is what did you do wrong to not get a tip? I am skeptical.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> The real question is what did you do wrong to not get a tip? I am skeptical.


Nothing. He even gave me 5 stars and I know this because one of my very few 4 star ratings disappeared after the ride

Also if I did something wrong, why would he say he would tip me in the app. Good people do not lie


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> you will get rewarded with a tip


wut? who said that here? Horse poo. There is no pattern to getting tips. Hit and miss with many misses. Once you think for sure a certain ride will result in a tip......NONE. And those trips where pretty much nothing happened.....you GET a tip. The fact a driver didn't tip is really telling. As a pax I always tip....so far....


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Well u didn’t offer him water or candy... your fault


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Uber drivers don't tip had 3 that mentioned they drive no tips & 1 stole my long iPhone charger & replaced it with his short one go figure

Guess they get stiffed all the time so it runs off on them


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Uh, if the dude was an uber driver you can only take his action one way; It was a Frack You.

Nothing on you. To do that knowing how it feels to be lied to like that, this person is clearly a low life degenerate ass. In the meantime you earned a merit badge for operating in good faith. I wonder who would have him as an employee?

Oh wait.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

you need to learn . stars mean jack shit ! stop with the stupid stars already.
second ill tip you in the app is a slap in the face. there will not be a tip 99 % of the time.
pax are dirty cheap losers . they all have dui or social problems no cars crap jobs total losers low life .
again this is not intended to every pax just 90 % of them.
so hold your breath you will get that tip.


----------



## Lostinthemix (Sep 11, 2019)

Ha ha he did that on purpose. Cause he knows how much we hate when pax says I’ll take care of ya on the app. Sure thing brah!!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> People On this forum said that if you help with loading luggage at the airport and bring good service, you will sometimes get rewarded with a tip
> 
> So Yesterday, I helped out a pax (who also was a uber driver himself). We had a good ride and convo exchanging stories about rides and the struggles us drivers have. and I helped him with his luggage. As we parted ways he said he would "tip me in the app."
> 
> Since good people don't lie, and people on this forum say Pax are good people who just need help with their luggage, did my pax forget to tip? Surely he didn't lie to boost his ego right?


He was practicing his English when he said
" he would tip you in the app"&#128513;


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Sadly “I will tip you in the app” is the great nearly universal lie. 9 out of 10 who declare this never tip. 

Tips are not guaranteed, sadly. Keep delivering good service and more money WILL follow. But maybe not as quickly as we like.

BTW On airport runs I insist on handling the luggage. Not so much in hope of a tip, I don’t want them dinging up my car.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> you need to learn . stars mean jack shit ! stop with the stupid stars already.
> second ill tip you in the app is a slap in the face. there will not be a tip 99 % of the time.
> pax are dirty cheap losers . they all have dui or social problems no cars crap jobs total losers low life .
> again this is not intended to every pax just 90 % of them.
> so hold your breath you will get that tip.


Agreed. They only say that when they know they *should* tip but in reality have no intention of ever doing so, and throw it out there because they want you to give them 5 stars. 1 in 10 will actually follow up on this and do as they said, but the vast majority won't.

Debating 1 starring every PAX that says that. If you have no intention of tipping, either say it or say nothing at all. At least I could respect that you didn't lie.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Future feature of Uber.. Uber is hoping this added feature will help a driver to get 5 Stars rating from riders.
Congratulation!!!!! Driver can now tip rider on the app. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Nothing. He even gave me 5 stars and I know this because one of my very few 4 star ratings disappeared after the ride
> 
> Also if I did something wrong, why would he say he would tip me in the app. Good people do not lie


I have a bridge for sale... I think the part everyone is missing is the accuracy of "you sometimes get rewarded with a tip". Sometimes its cheapa** pax, other times its delayed. I've received tips notifications 5 or 6 days after a ride several times.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> People On this forum said that if you help with loading luggage at the airport and bring good service, you will *sometimes *get rewarded with a tip


Key word "sometimes."
As in almost never! :biggrin:


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> People On this forum said that if you help with loading luggage at the airport and bring good service, you will sometimes get rewarded with a tip


The operative word there is SOMETIMES. I found that my tips tripled when I put a tip box in the car that people could stuff bills into.

One of my best nights when when I picked up four slightly tipsy ladies going from one bar to another. Great ride, lots of laughter, lots of flirting. They were asking me about what it was like to drive for Uber and I told them that one of the best things I learned was how to conduct the Great Uber Challenge. They asked (of course) what that was and I said I'll count down 60 seconds and you see how much money you can stuff in the tip box in that time.

Howls of laughter at that. When we arrived, the lady sitting behind me said, as she got out, "I won the challenge". We exchanged good-byes and I drove around the corner. Two tens and a twenty in cash in the box, and the lady in the front seat tipped me ten on the app. Fifty buck tip on an $9 ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> People On this forum said that if you help with loading luggage at the airport and bring good service, you will sometimes get rewarded with a tip
> 
> So Yesterday, I helped out a pax (who also was a uber driver himself). We had a good ride and convo exchanging stories about rides and the struggles us drivers have. and I helped him with his luggage. As we parted ways he said he would "tip me in the app."
> 
> Since good people don't lie, and people on this forum say Pax are good people who just need help with their luggage, did my pax forget to tip? Surely he didn't lie to boost his ego right?


He forgot.

Judt like he " Forgot" his cash money !


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> People On this forum said that if you help with loading luggage at the airport and bring good service, you will sometimes get rewarded with a tip
> 
> So Yesterday, I helped out a pax (who also was a uber driver himself). We had a good ride and convo exchanging stories about rides and the struggles us drivers have. and I helped him with his luggage. As we parted ways he said he would "tip me in the app."
> 
> Since good people don't lie, and people on this forum say Pax are good people who just need help with their luggage, did my pax forget to tip? Surely he didn't lie to boost his ego right?


I get that all of the time....."I will tip you in the app"......and it never appears. I think it is a combination of forgetting, just saying it to a driver so you momentarily don't feel like a heel, and folks that get distracted by something else (the person with them, loud noises, bright lights.....etc).


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Can of Campbell’s soup on the floor mats and google service invoice and make yourself a detailing invoice. Voila: $150 tip.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Nothing. He even gave me 5 stars and I know this because one of my very few 4 star ratings disappeared after the ride
> 
> Also if I did something wrong, why would he say he would tip me in the app. Good people do not lie


Likely his English is not good, and he has heard that hundreds of times as a ride ends, and he thinks it's a customary statement as you end a ride.


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

Three statements that are always a lie:
1. "I'll tip you in the app."
2. "The check's in the mail."
3. "I promise I won't *** in your mouth."


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd guess that about half of my pax that promise to tip in the app actually do so. It's really not uncommon to get the "I'll tip you in the app" promise then about two minutes later to get a tip notification.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Was his name AveragePerson, DriversAreMean, or MiamiKid?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I'd guess that about half of my pax that promise to tip in the app


just curious; they say that as they are leaving the ride? My pax never mention tips and I certainly don't bring it up. They do, or they don't tip No matter; sun will set and rise...blah blah deep deep thots etc etc :smiles:


----------

